# Integrer



## calais (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Voilà mon problème:
J'ai telechargé pour ma fille une app lite. J'ai telechargé la version complete sur mon i phone.
Mon probleme et que lorsque je mets l'application sur l Ipad elle est en lite.
Suis je obligé de racheter la version complete.


----------



## cvldudu (7 Janvier 2012)

oui,
d'ailleurs tu vas voir qu'au moment de l'acheter elle ne va pas être débité de ton compte car tu l'as déjà payé !

fais tout de même attention à reprendre celle que tu as acheté : parfois il existe deux version de l'app. : une pour iphone/iTouch et une pour ipad. Dans ce cas si tu vois "pour iphone" ou "pour ipad" prends bien la version que tu as déjà.

voila 

sinon il existe un d'autres moyens,

A. la synchronisation (légal)
lors de la sync de ton ipad, coche la case correspondant à ton appli "full game"

B. Apptracker (légal si tu as les originaux)
apptrackr.org


----------



## calais (7 Janvier 2012)

Le PB c'est que lorsque je regarde dans I tunes j'ai la version lite des les apps, pourtant lorsque je synchronise mon Iphone j'ai la version complete. Je synchronise mon Ipad et j'ai la version Lite.
:mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2012)

A priori ça dépend du compte iTunes auquel est lié l'iPad. Normalement c'est 5 iBidules permis. Mais s'il est lié au compte de ta fille par exemple tu as les mêmes logiciels qu'elle.


----------



## calais (8 Janvier 2012)

Salut,
Je n'ai qu'un compte Itunes et j'ai un ipodtouch,iphone et Ipad
Je viens de regarder mais la version complète est que sur l Iphone ,celui avec lequel j'ai acheté la version complète.


----------



## diamondtoy (10 Janvier 2012)

Es tu sur que tu n'as pas effectué un achat in-app sur la version lite ce qui t'as permis d'avoir la version complète après?
Si c'est le cas normalement en réeffectuant l'achat in-app en étant connecté avec le même compte qu'auparavant devrait pouvoir te faire bénéficier de l'achat gratuitement. (A moins qu'en tant que nouvel appareil il fasse repayer. -A vérifier-)


----------

